

$100K in Google Cloud Credits - kunwardeepgill

Earlier this year while attempted to grow my own startup I received $100K in google cloud credits (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;cloud.google.com).<p>Well my startup is now defunct and I was wondering what to do with these credits. It&#x27;s more than I&#x27;ll ever need. If anyone has some ideas they&#x27;d like to test. I&#x27;d love to hear it. This is basically unlimited access to cloud computing.
======
intellectable
Possible donate the credits to an open source project? I suggest contacting
@williamstein [0] who has been actively seeking help to fund Sage Math Cloud
[1]. See post here [2] and here [3] for reference.

I'm living on credit cards -- I have no NSF grant support anymore, and
SageMathCloud is still losing a lot of money every month, and I'm unhappy
about this situation. It was either completely quit working on SMC and instead
teach or consult a lot, or lose tens of thousands of dollars. I am doing the
latter right now. I was very caught off guard, since this is my first summer
ever to not have NSF support since I got my Ph.D. in 2000, and I didn't expect
to have my grant proposals all denied (which happened in June). [3]

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=williamstein](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=williamstein)
[1] [https://cloud.sagemath.com/](https://cloud.sagemath.com/) [2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10175563](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10175563)
[3] [http://sagemath.blogspot.com/2015/08/react-flux-rethinkdb-
an...](http://sagemath.blogspot.com/2015/08/react-flux-rethinkdb-and-
sagemathcloud.html)

~~~
williamstein
I (author of above mentioned post) would certainly be very interested if this
is possible.... Feel free to email me at wstein@sagemath.com Edit: I don't
know if google cloud credits at all transferable or what though. They likely
have stringent terms of usage??

~~~
williamstein
It has pointed out to me: "Hi, I like your spirit but I don't think you can
transfer those google cloud credits: 'Eligibility'
[https://cloud.google.com/developers/startups/"](https://cloud.google.com/developers/startups/")

------
drt
Yes! This is something we need at
[http://panda.network](http://panda.network). We're doing many projects like
[http://usepanda.com](http://usepanda.com) and
[http://geniushub.com](http://geniushub.com), all without funding and anything
that can help keep the costs down is a bonus! Can you hit me up on twitter
[http://twitter.com/williamchanner](http://twitter.com/williamchanner) or
william@usepanda.com

